

'US a police state, Obama consciously allows torture' –CIA veteran John Kiriakou - sneak
http://rt.com/usa/news/kiriakou-torture-whistleblower-prison-term-211/

======
tantalor
> I would have hired an attorney before blowing the whistle

Seems like good advice if you're about to embarrass the government.

